
Razer Blade 14 with Kaby Lake Processor - tzhenghao
https://www.razerzone.com/gaming-systems/razer-blade
======
gnarbarian
These laptops look and feel really nice. I just haven't been able to justify
the price point for a gaming laptop that won't be up to playing new games in a
year or two. Afterwards it's still a nice laptop but so is my $300 Thinkpad
yoga 11e.

I prefer to have a beast desktop that is upgradable and a quality but low cost
laptop I don't mind throwing around a little bit.

